# best line



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

whats everyones favorite line for flippin/pitchin?


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i have 2 rods i pitch with, one has suffix 20lb mono on it, the other has stren sonic braid 65lb.... i like both but this year i think i'm going to try the p-line flouroclear 20 lb instead of the suffix.... i use the p-line on all my other rods and am happy with it. its diameter is a little less than some of the other brands and casts well.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Either Sunline flouro or braid. The size depends on the cover.


----------



## bassinbrownie (Mar 9, 2012)

Big game 20#.an I've used it all.but ya gotta get out alot an catch em or else it tends to remember.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If I'm flipping and pitching shoreline cover, 50# Power Pro. If I'm flipping and pitching docks or weed edges, 14# or 17# Vicious Elite Fluorocarbon.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

#30 power pro braid on baitcaster


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Weeds or any type of vegetation I opt for 50# Sufix 832. Wood, docks, etc I use 17# fluorocarbon. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I dont know what braid i use. I just go to the shop and say im flippin all types of cover. And he throws on a whole spool of 30lbs for 5 bucks. And i love it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

bassbuster065 said:


> whats everyones favorite line for flippin/pitchin?


Your question is a matter of preference for most anglers that I know. Rarely is there agreement. 
It's one of those... "To each his own." situations.

I use Vicious 40# braid and Vicious 15# or 17# fluorocarbon depending on the cover and water clarity.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I like 832 in junk, but I really got used to suffix invisx in lighter cover. Do any of you guys have problems with flouo in cold water?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

chopper said:


> I like 832 in junk, but I really got used to suffix invisx in lighter cover. Do any of you guys have problems with flouo in cold water?


I wouldn't say I have problems with fluorocarbon in cold water. It's just like regular mono in that is more springy in cold weather. But I don't have any problems with knots breaking or mysterious line breaks, if that's what you mean?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow! I've been watching a few shows about flippin' jigs, so I set up a baitcaster with some 25# test and thought it might be a bit of overkill. However, after reading a few of the set ups here, I think I'll be fine.

I would like to get a 7' rod, in a heavy action...instead of the 5.5' that I currently own. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Ya, thats what I mean, just a little springy with memory than it does in warmer weather. It took several years to get used to floro. but now, I just love the feel it gives you when jigging deep for bass.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I have been using this for the past 2 years and very confident with it. 16#
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Sunline_Super_Fluorocarbon_200yd/descpage-SLSF2.html?from=detroph


----------

